# Gould & Bach



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is a match made in heaven; he was born to perform Bach!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bach is the only composer Gould played, overall, as composed.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Yes, that's a widely accepted notion... :lol: Generally don't like his WTC, but I grant his genius in the Goldbergs and parts of the Kunst der Fuge. Have you heard him do some Wagner bits and pieces? Marvellous:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gould was fine in the Goldberg Variations. I found is playing to be "inadequate" in the solo partitas, which begged for exposition repeats.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> Yes, that's a widely accepted notion... :lol:


BUT, it can't be said enough!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Many listeners first learn Bach keyboard through Gould which seems exciting and accurate. As time goes on you'll find other players that find other things in Bach Gould doesn't. Richter played and recorded a lot of Bach and his well-tempered clavier is equally fine in a very different way. Thurston Dart on harpsichord found a lot in Bach Gould never expressed. I prefer Rosalyn Turek's Bach over Gould. Look around and listen to other ways and you'll see the limits on Gould's expressiveness.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

larold said:


> Many listeners first learn Bach keyboard through Gould which seems exciting and accurate. As time goes on you'll find other players that find other things in Bach Gould doesn't. Richter played and recorded a lot of Bach and his well-tempered clavier is equally fine in a very different way. Thurston Dart on harpsichord found a lot in Bach Gould never expressed. I prefer Rosalyn Turek's Bach over Gould. Look around and listen to other ways and you'll see the limits on Gould's expressiveness.


Every performer has limits. I love Gould's Bach for what it offers.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Every performer has limits. I love Gould's Bach for what it offers.


I agree!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

larold said:


> Many listeners first learn Bach keyboard through Gould..


I wouldn't say that. Maybe many Americans do, but there are other interpreters with equally established careers around Bach interpretation. The first WTC I heard was Wanda Landowska on harpsichord (I also have both volumes on vinyl and I'm not particularly a harpsichord sort of fellow).


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd say Gould has about a 70 percent success rate for me. Most of the missing 30 percent is actually not his playing, but pieces I prefer to hear on a harpsichord. I know people always say that Bach's works are not for any specific keyboard, but I can't help imagining that he had its sound in mind for moments like the opening of this: 




I don't dislike the way Gould plays that same piece, but it comes out dry on the piano for me. Same with the French Overture and many others.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> I'd say Gould has about a 70 percent success rate for me. Most of the missing 30 percent is actually not his playing, but pieces I prefer to hear on a harpsichord. I know people always say that Bach's works are not for any specific keyboard, but I can't help imagining that he had its sound in mind for moments like the opening of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get that, no doubt.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

eugeneonagain said:


> I'm not particularly a harpsichord sort of fellow).


What is that? 

So you don't like dry munching of old scrap metal? 
As Tommy Beecham once said....


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eusebius12 said:


> What is that?
> 
> So you don't like dry munching of old scrap metal?
> As Tommy Beecham once said....


My biggest gripe w/ the Harpsichord is it's lack of dynamic depth.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> My biggest gripe w/ the Harpsichord is it's lack of dynamic depth.


As far as I recall, Gould used very little dynamic variation in his Bach playing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

premont said:


> As far as I recall, Gould used very little dynamic variation in his Bach playing.


Perhaps, there is apparent difference though and the piano can be played with a soft touch.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Is this a soft enough touch for you?


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> My biggest gripe w/ the Harpsichord is it's lack of dynamic depth.


Virtually none?


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Perhaps, there is apparent difference though and the piano can be played with a soft touch.


I was going to say something about James Levine here, but I decided against it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Is this a soft enough touch for you?


I think the Harpsichord is harsh in general, but I enjoy it when accompanied by an orchestra like the brandenburgs.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I also think it can be harsh in general, but that video above is a masterclass in harpsichord playing on that beautiful Pleyel.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Is this a soft enough touch for you?


Heaven. Definitely heaven.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> The first WTC I heard was Wanda Landowska on _*harpsichord*_


Poor bugger, you!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> Poor bugger, you!


No sir, despite my ambivalence regarding the boxed harp, I do like this recording very much.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> No sir, despite my ambivalence regarding the boxed harp, I do like this recording very much.


No, I don't mind it too. Just not for very long periods of time...


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I think Landowska used a modified harpsichord-cum-fortepiano for that recording of the WTC, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Perusing Wikipedia I saw this:



> Responding to criticism by fellow Bach specialist Pablo Casals [about playing trills from the top note], she once said: "You play Bach your way, and I'll play him 'his' way."


:lol:


----------

